# First pistol deer kill!!



## canoe carp killer

[ame]http://youtu.be/NM8C6CJAjWI[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines

Man thats awsome, and with open sights too. Nice video and good shot!


----------



## shot1buck

great to see you got the deer! only thing to say is you need to wear your hunter orange!


----------



## sport smokey

That is a great video thank you so much for sharing. Thats what it is all about fun and family in gods great outdoors. Tell your grandma good job on a nice buck. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Boostedawdfun

Umm... That's not a pistol...?


----------



## canoe carp killer

I was wearing a vest that wraps around the shoulders lol. I was so excited because I got it with handgun and was able to get it on film


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## T-180

Yeah, not seeing any blaze either. Nice shot & you've obviously practiced, but .....


----------



## Jose'

Question.. does a person have to wear orange while hunting on there own private property? And if I'm on my own property using bow..during gun season?


----------



## ldrjay

Yes jose' must wear orange during gun season period. Boosted how is that not a pistol? Not sure what your going for or talking about...

Canoe good stuff there. Great shot and kill!! What kind of pistol were you using?


----------



## Jose'

Thank you sir..is what I thought . Sorry for the quick hijack of thread.
Very nice shot with the pistol! Great job!


----------



## Bluepiker

Congratulations on your hunting success. You can be proud of this one. Nice to see someone use a basic rig to harvest a deer. You have motivated me to try my S&W Model 1955 this week.


----------



## crjacob90

yes orange must be worn on your own property no matter what you choose to hunt with, game wardens have the power to walk on your property, in your house without a warrant, and basically are one of the most powerful law enforcement agencies in the country.


----------



## Boostedawdfun

ldrjay said:


> Yes jose' must wear orange during gun season period. Boosted how is that not a pistol? Not sure what your going for or talking about...
> 
> Canoe good stuff there. Great shot and kill!! What kind of pistol were you using?


He used a revolver. Not a pistol. That's like saying your first rifle deer while using a shotgun.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Serious question(and possible help for poster).If LE sees this on YouTube,could he be cited,after the fact,for not wearing hunter orange? Curiosity just getting the best of me here.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Boostedawdfun said:


> He used a revolver. Not a pistol. That's like saying your first rifle deer while using a shotgun.


How is revolver not a pistol? Explain please.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Not seeing any Blaze Orange either........


----------



## canoe carp killer

Everyone seems quite worried about if I was wearing orange or not. It's there guys. Thanks to everyone with positive comments.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Didn't have that on in stand.You showed yourself on video.Now you're just being dishonest.


----------



## tmitchell91

Whether he was wearing it or not thats still a bada$$ shot with a pistol. Whether he had it on or not lets all just congratulate him on his deer Im sure there are plenty of people who have taken their orange off once in the stand. Is it right no but none the less still a great shot.


----------



## FlashGordon

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Didn't have that on in stand.You showed yourself on video.Now you're just being dishonest.


Would you guys be freaking out if he posted a video and you saw he was doing 57 MPH in a 55 MPH zone? Guess what, they're both simple misdemeanors.

Failure to wear orange while deer hunting is a $25 citation. 

Come on guys. Its not a big deal......


----------



## FlashGordon

Great video Hank.

You're not making my decision any easier about whether my next toy should be a GoPro or a bowfishing setup.


----------



## ldrjay

Boostedawdfun said:


> He used a revolver. Not a pistol. That's like saying your first rifle deer while using a shotgun.


How is a revolver not a pistol? Please enlighten me. Lol I looked up the definition.


----------



## fastwater

Man! Doesn't everyone think the point was made about the blaze orange already? 

And yes, a revolver is considered a pistol.

Lastly, *and on topic* that was a great shot with that pistol. Glad to see you're on the scoreboard with one as pistol hunting sets a new bar for us hunters. Nice video as well.

Congrats to ya!


----------



## pipefitter42

Great shot and video! Congrats! How far of a shot was that?


----------



## Matt Hougan

crjacob90 said:


> yes orange must be worn on your own property no matter what you choose to hunt with, game wardens have the power to walk on your property, in your house without a warrant, and basically are one of the most powerful law enforcement agencies in the country.


They cannot walk in your house without a warrant....


----------



## canoe carp killer

Thank you to everyone who was positive lol. Seems like every time I post something people find something to get upset about on here. I've found that responding to it all makes it even worse and gives fuel to the fire. It was a great morning and got to see all of my family. The shot was 60-70 yards depending on my steps down the hill that I subtracted lol. I'm instantly in love with hunting with a pistol now!! And very happy for my grandma who got her one shot ten point buck as well! She uses a 20 gauge and is deadly accurate with that thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer

canoe carp killer said:


> Thank you to everyone who was positive lol. Seems like every time I post something people find something to get upset about on here. I've found that responding to it all makes it even worse and gives fuel to the fire. It was a great morning and got to see all of my family. The shot was 60-70 yards depending on my steps down the hill that I subtracted lol. I'm instantly in love with hunting with a pistol now!! And very happy for my grandma who got her one shot ten point buck as well! She uses a 20 gauge and is deadly accurate with that thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Good job. Nice video. Great shot!


----------



## Lundy

Awesome video and accomplishment.

I like how you thanked everybody!!

Congratulations


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

A $25 fine maybe, but a law that's in place for a reason. That was a heck of a shot with that gun regardless of whether or not you were wearing orange, congrats.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

Don't allow a few haters to spoil it for the rest of us - Please continue to post on here, the vast majority thoroughly enjoy it! How many of us don't wear seat belts while driving??


----------



## Putty

Nice shot, dude!!


----------



## kritterkare

Great Job and at the end of the video I do see orange and surprised it was mentioned more then once on the post.


----------



## SneakinCreekin

I can't believe that you were happy for your grandma. I mean come on. That's terrible. Be more selfish than that cck! Lol Ps I am typing this while driving 75 in a 65 on 270 without a seatbelt in the rain without my lights on right now!!! You negative people crack me up!! Haha hate hate hate hate


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Oh yea.. Sweet video hank!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51

congrats on a great shot and a nice deer. I didn't see any orange on the shooter but I never seen his body. but it sure looks like his hunting buddy wasn't wearing any.
sherman


----------



## Lundy

sherman51 said:


> but it sure looks like his hunting buddy wasn't wearing any.
> sherman


Do your mean the deer?

I think they were the only two on scene


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Hey sneakin,you wreck or injure my wife by being an idiot like you just described,you'll WISH you'd be more adult in your thinking.I promise you.Stop and think how many moms and dads are on the road w/you.They want to go home to their children.Don't be a FOOL.Anymore,anyways.


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Dear Saugeye fisher. 

I guess I forgot to add 'with an open beer' to my previous post. 

Love,
Sarcasm

Ps. Calm down keyboard hard ass. I was sitting eating lunch, thanks for the gratification of knowing that my post bothered you though. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Hey sneakin,you wreck or injure my wife by being an idiot like you just described,you'll WISH you'd be more adult in your thinking.I promise you.Stop and think how many moms and dads are on the road w/you.They want to go home to their children.Don't be a FOOL.Anymore,anyways.



It was a joke dude, relax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Hey sneakin,you wreck or injure my wife by being an.idiot like you just described,you'll WISH you'd be more adult in your thinking.I promise you.Stop and think how many moms and dads are on the road w/you.They want to go home to their children.Don't be a FOOL.Anymore,anyways.


You ok dude? The sarcasm in that post was very very obvious. not trying to be a jerk but you should probably make sure someone is kidding and not serious before blowing up on them for nothing and making yourself look bad. I have done the same thing before and its a little embarrasing.


----------



## DLarrick

Sweet shot man. i know the feeling, i shot my first pistol deer a couple years ago....a doe as well, and there was definitely something different about it. gets your heart pumping more than just another bow kill doe(even though that still gets the heart pumping too). congrats


----------



## James F

Congratulations Grand Ma! Nice vid.I believe some one might be jealous I didn't see a seat belt in that tree stand!!Camera and distances are deceiving. Great shot.!%


----------



## macfish

Ive been a member here for 10 years and this is why i no longer post much. To the young man that shot the doe with a pistol congrats from a old timer, and to those that are so worried about orange or pistol or not get a life and let him enjoy. besides iam sure all of ou have done something wrong in your past


----------



## beetlebailey

C.C.K. I will tell u what, that was the good video nice treestand, shot, deer period!!!! you did good forget the NEGITIVITY they prob havnt gotten a deer yet!! lol!! """"" BE PROUD OF THAT DAY AND HUNT!!!!"""" will last you a lifetime!!!! I myself am proud of you damn good shot!!!


----------



## fastwater

I guess you know by now that carrying that pistol is a lot easier then carrying a long gun. LOL! 

They're really nice if ya ever have to drag a deer very far. 

Once again , great shot on a nice doe.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Yep,par for the course on here it seems.Someone breaking a law(albeit a smaller infraction) and I'm the bad guy for saying something.Laws aren't suggestions guys.They're for you're protection as well as mine and others.Break them.I guess nobody cares.Keep driving as fast as you think you can get away with instead of the posted speed LIMIT.Keep trespassing fishing spots.Whatever.This is just sad.Oh and by the way,I messaged the OP and explained myself and congratulated him on the kill and shot.NO WAY am I "jealous" of a doe shot w/ANY gun.Just keep mouthing me.I'm a big boy.And law breaking,young,think they can get me people on here ARENT gonna EVER get the best of me.The reason I know this is that I'm 100% right and you as well as i ,know it.Congrats on the doe,OP.Rest of you,keep on,I'm done w/this topic so you'll only make yourself look good in your eyes.Not actual outdoorsmens and legal hunters.


----------



## yakfish

Awesome shot! Excellent job! Congrats!


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yep,par for the course on here it seems.Someone breaking a law(albeit a smaller infraction) and I'm the bad guy for saying something.Laws aren't suggestions guys.They're for you're protection as well as mine and others.Break them.I guess nobody cares.Keep driving as fast as you think you can get away with instead of the posted speed LIMIT.Keep trespassing fishing spots.Whatever.This is just sad.Oh and by the way,I messaged the OP and explained myself and congratulated him on the kill and shot.NO WAY am I "jealous" of a doe shot w/ANY gun.Just keep mouthing me.I'm a big boy.And law breaking,young,think they can get me people on here ARENT gonna EVER get the best of me.The reason I know this is that I'm 100% right and you as well as i ,know it.Congrats on the doe,OP.Rest of you,keep on,I'm done w/this topic so you'll only make yourself look good in your eyes.Not actual outdoorsmens and legal hunters.



Haha I just ran off the road reading this. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyd

Nice job - I have shot several deer but none with a handgun. Awesome job - Having my son take the hunter safety course this coming summer so we can hunt together. I can't wait.


----------



## chris1162

Awesome shot with a pistol!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugernut

crjacob90 said:


> yes orange must be worn on your own property no matter what you choose to hunt with, game wardens have the power to walk on your property, in your house without a warrant, and basically are one of the most powerful law enforcement agencies in the country.


Lmao now thats some good stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer

Snyd said:


> Nice job - I have shot several deer but none with a handgun. Awesome job - Having my son take the hunter safety course this coming summer so we can hunt together. I can't wait.



Make sure he wears his hunter orange!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

And to everyone that got upset here.... Don't care if u believe me or not, but someone posted somethjng about kids seeing this is the only reason I explain myself. It is a crappy orange Velcro vest and it gets wrapped up in my arms and is hardly visible in the front at times, however the back side is fully blaze orange. When I get out of the stand I make sure that I fix it which is why u can see it. Just in case someone happens to be trespassing on 160 acres of private land. Finally, to the post about the hunting buddy only having a orange hat on, that is my grandpa and we at at camp taking pictures of our deer. Thank u to everyone who was positive and made this great memory even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

Lol I watched that video twice more today. Man that was a great shot! Dont worry about the arm chair wardens lol. I missed it if you put it what kind and caliber is that PISTOL? Lol cant help it.


----------



## canoe carp killer

ldrjay said:


> Lol I watched that video twice more today. Man that was a great shot! Dont worry about the arm chair wardens lol. I missed it if you put it what kind and caliber is that PISTOL? Lol cant help it.



Thanks man! It's a ruger red hawk .44 mag. I was using plane jane PMC hollow points. I was worried about using those hollow points and was afraid that they wouldn't penetrate deep enough. It was a double lung shot and penetrated all the way through. About a thumb size hole on both sides. I was thrilled all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jbrownie

I for one want to praise you on your tree house skills! And great shooting.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Thats a badass gun to shoot! My dad has 3 or 4 ruger Blackhawk or super blackhaws. I cant wait to see those hit. Most of the deer where we are come in within 5 to 15 yards. Ive shot a couple with the bow smelling the ladder.


----------



## leroy61

I think it's really great that a family has the chance to hunt or fish or camp together hats off to all of you. Nice shot!!! and your camera work was alsome 
Leroy


----------



## Jtom

Nice tree stand, with a roof no less. Is the ladder two ladders incorporated? The stand looks higher than your normal 15/16' ladder stand. 

Great shot.

Cajunsaugeye: hook line and sinker to the gut.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Jtom said:


> Nice tree stand, with a roof no less. Is the ladder two ladders incorporated? The stand looks higher than your normal 15/16' ladder stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Cajunsaugeye: hook line and sinker to the gut.



Lol thank u. I never really measured it. It's at least 20' my dad built it for me and builds all our stands. He's a sheet metal worked and the ladder is actually steel that he welded together. He built a stand with steps for my grandma because she has trouble climbing in them.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hopintocash2

that was indeed a *great* shot with a handgun. congrads. the stand looks quite nice as well. any chance you could post some pics of the stand and it's construction.


----------



## bobk

That's a fine shot. Very nice.


----------



## mmukav

canoe carp killer said:


> Lol thank u. I never really measured it. It's at least 20' my dad built it for me and builds all our stands. He's a sheet metal worked and the ladder is actually steel that he welded together. He built a stand with steps for my grandma because she has trouble climbing in them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


That's great! My Dad was a steelworker and if the ladder is anything like the stuff he built, it will last FOREVER!!

And nice shot!!


----------



## pkent

nice shot! loved it.!%


----------



## savethetrophies

Who cares if he had orange on? Are u guys gunna call ODNR? Thats his business. Great deer and great shot! That heater you got is pretty cool....


----------



## beetlebailey

SneakinCreekin said:


> Haha I just ran off the road reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


oh my!! someones gona call the highway patrol on you!!! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## FlashGordon

savethetrophies said:


> Are u guys gunna call ODNR? Thats his business.


Sadly there are grown men on OGF who are still so enraged with childish jealousy that it wouldn't surprise me if they actually did call the ODNR.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Yeah,he's breaking the law.How dare you call him on it.We all can do whatever we want as long as we're not caught.You guys are really pathetic.There ARE things in this world called standards,morals,ethics,etc.Look those up since you obviously don't have any knowledge of them or their meaning.Hunter orange is a LAW.Was not worn in video.Plain and simple.No arguing it,no defending it.Childish is constantly mouthing someone who one,is right and two,wasn't even saying anything to the ones mouthing.Its amazing that the ones mouthing and trying to look "cute" on here CANNOT actually voice a solid objection to what I'm saying.Since you can't you come at me.Crazy how juvenile minds work.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yeah,he's breaking the law.How dare you call him on it.We all can do whatever we want as long as we're not caught.You guys are really pathetic.There ARE things in this world called standards,morals,ethics,etc.Look those up since you obviously don't have any knowledge of them or their meaning.Hunter orange is a LAW.Was not worn in video.Plain and simple.No arguing it,no defending it.Childish is constantly mouthing someone who one,is right and two,wasn't even saying anything to the ones mouthing.Its amazing that the ones mouthing and trying to look "cute" on here CANNOT actually voice a solid objection to what I'm saying.Since you can't you come at me.Crazy how juvenile minds work.


 Like I said in the pm I sent you, if you are that upset simply don't respond on the thread anymore. This lunacy is not what the thread was about. Idk what your deal is. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm

I bet there'd be a different response if he shot two bucks right in a row, still breaking the law.



Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yeah,he's breaking the law.How dare you call him on it.We all can do whatever we want as long as we're not caught.You guys are really pathetic.There ARE things in this world called standards,morals,ethics,etc.Look those up since you obviously don't have any knowledge of them or their meaning.Hunter orange is a LAW.Was not worn in video.Plain and simple.No arguing it,no defending it.Childish is constantly mouthing someone who one,is right and two,wasn't even saying anything to the ones mouthing.Its amazing that the ones mouthing and trying to look "cute" on here CANNOT actually voice a solid objection to what I'm saying.Since you can't you come at me.Crazy how juvenile minds work.







Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I don't know what YOUR problem is.Supposedly you're a police/diversion officer yet you break a law and video it.Then you lie and say you were wearing it.THEN,people get on ME for calling you on it like its any of their business.No,its not a poaching infraction or trespassing(happens a lot on here also and people are "OK" w/it) but it WAS breaking a well known law.You need to grow up and be a man and a knowledge you were in violation of the law.Or just mouth me like all the others who can't actually defend anything because they know they're wrong.Just trying to be a TRUE outdoorsman by helping direct others in the proper ways of enjoying the outdoors.If you don't like it,don't read it or ignore it.But,I'm NOT wrong,in any way.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I don't know what YOUR problem is.Supposedly you're a police/diversion officer yet you break a law and video it.Then you lie and say you were wearing it.THEN,people get on ME for calling you on it like its any of their business.No,its not a poaching infraction or trespassing(happens a lot on here also and people are "OK" w/it) but it WAS breaking a well known law.You need to grow up and be a man and a knowledge you were in violation of the law.Or just mouth me like all the others who can't actually defend anything because they know they're wrong.Just trying to be a TRUE outdoorsman by helping direct others in the proper ways of enjoying the outdoors.If you don't like it,don't read it or ignore it.But,I'm NOT wrong,in any way.



Last time I will indulge you.... Watch the video again... You can see the orange on in the end. Like I said before it was a crappy vest that had to keep getting fixed because the Velcro part in the front would tangle up in the arm pit. Watch the video. U will see its on there. Also posted a picture with the doe. Would I put the vest on at camp if I wasn't wearing it in the field? Come on man. No need for this silliness. Was simply meant to be a video of something I was proud of and wanted to share with others. No need to keep grinding this in the dirt. Have a good day.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

1:21 body shot of you in stand.NO ORANGE.Indulge me again.Didn't even read rest of your post.You can answer to this first.I was just calling you on not wearing it at first.Now I'm getting reamed by others and even by you.Amazing.Bud I have NOTHING against you personally.Don't,for the life of me see how you can say you were wearing it when the video(I'm supposed to rewatch) gives plain as day shot of you NOT wearing it.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Guess u did get me to post again lol. This is a screen shot from the video. I believe it's at 5:16......? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

Ive had one of those cheap azz vests from walmart. They do roll up into the armpit area. Actually causing them to be not very visible from the front.


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yeah,he's breaking the law.How dare you call him on it.We all can do whatever we want as long as we're not caught.You guys are really pathetic.There ARE things in this world called standards,morals,ethics,etc.Look those up since you obviously don't have any knowledge of them or their meaning.Hunter orange is a LAW.Was not worn in video.Plain and simple.No arguing it,no defending it.Childish is constantly mouthing someone who one,is right and two,wasn't even saying anything to the ones mouthing.Its amazing that the ones mouthing and trying to look "cute" on here CANNOT actually voice a solid objection to what I'm saying.Since you can't you come at me.Crazy how juvenile minds work.




Did your spacebar break after each period?


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yeah,he's breaking the law.How dare you call him on it.We all can do whatever we want as long as we're not caught.You guys are really pathetic.There ARE things in this world called standards,morals,ethics,etc.Look those up since you obviously don't have any knowledge of them or their meaning.Hunter orange is a LAW.Was not worn in video.Plain and simple.No arguing it,no defending it.Childish is constantly mouthing someone who one,is right and two,wasn't even saying anything to the ones mouthing.Its amazing that the ones mouthing and trying to look "cute" on here CANNOT actually voice a solid objection to what I'm saying.Since you can't you come at me.Crazy how juvenile minds work.


Wasn't your last post something like this at the end? "Rest of you, keep on, I'm done w/this topic so you'll only make yourself look good in your eyes"

Just sayin.. The more you keep responding the more you look like you are trying to make yourself look better in your own eyes. 







Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Also 4:50-5:00 shows nothing also.Last comment.I'm taking nothing away from a great shot and great hunt.You SHOULD be proud of this deer.I've never hunted w/a pistol and may very well in the future.Its a great challenge.I'm very partial to bow hunting and even got into traditional last ur.Unfortunately ,family and work have prevented me from even buying a hunting license this yr.Anyways,I commend you on your faith and your willingness to put it out there.I don't mean to be jumping all over you.I simply live life by rules and laws and want to call attention to those who dont.Please don't take offense to my comments and if somehow I'm missing the orange(don't see how,but I guess it could be possible) then I would happily apologize to you.I got a little heated and I DO apologize for that,I'm a pretty straightforward,not put up w/crap kind of guy.If I am still wrong on the orange,pm me and let me know.I won't mess up your thread of a great hunt up any more.


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Moral of the story in this thread. 

CajunSaugeye would like for everyone to know and acknowledge that he is indeed a TRUE OUTDOORSMAN!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin

This also just in...

CajunSaugeye has never violated a single rule in his lifetime. And is indeed a TRUE OUTDOORSMAN. Not to mention, a really stand up guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

You're learning.No I have not.Not bragging but proud to say it.So now you're mouthing me because I do right and I guess that bothers you?


----------



## savethetrophies

Don't people have anything better to do? This is ridiculous. Next time canoe put a giant blaze orange flag on ur box stand ? U can get on line , just google orange parachute and strap it around the arm pit of ur box stand. So now one thinks ur a giant duck flying around in the woods.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Good input savethetrophies.He shouldn't have to do that.Just be legal.Is it that really hard to comprehend for some?


----------



## savethetrophies

If u were hunting the private land he is on then I could see an argument ? But what good is it going to do blowing it up on here? U trying to get some one in trouble? Poaching or some serious infraction is a little different then playing Sherlock Holmes trying to figure out whether his vest was on at 5:52 in his box stand ?


----------



## savethetrophies

I'm not saying anyone should break rules, but in this case when u can't even prove it why make a case out of it on this site?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

^Love that this guy just joined in August and is already trying to stir the pot


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You're learning.No I have not.Not bragging but proud to say it.So now you're mouthing me because I do right and I guess that bothers you?



I just enjoy that you preach that you're the bigger person in all situations but yet you can't be when it comes to honoring your own word in regards to your departure from this thread. 

Please respond again. Every time you do I get a good smile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You're learning.No I have not.Not bragging but proud to say it.So now you're mouthing me because I do right and I guess that bothers you?


Yes, because I'm sure in your mind your past is haunting you. Does it make yourself feel better to lie on the internet? Really? Does it make you feel good to say, "I've never done anything wrong" when in truth, no one is perfect. Everyone makes mistakes.

That is, everyone but you. You were/are probably the perfect parent! You do everything right to the T.



savethetrophies said:


> Don't people have anything better to do? This is ridiculous. Next time canoe put a giant blaze orange flag on ur box stand ? U can get on line , just google orange parachute and strap it around the arm pit of ur box stand. So now one thinks ur a giant duck flying around in the woods.






Cajunsaugeye said:


> Good input savethetrophies.He shouldn't have to do that.Just be legal.Is it that really hard to comprehend for some?


Cajun, you really are a hypocrite. This whole debacle (more so the fact that your space bar breaks every time you use a period (.)), is a really good time and a real display of how childish you are.


----------



## SneakinCreekin

It's as it you still haven't realized that I was kidding.. Don't pm me. Besides a 'punk' like me shouldn't be worth the time of a perfect soul such as yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Carpman

Nice shot man.....congrats!

Everyone else sounds like the lake erie forum during ice season!


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Why not just post this in the thread. No need to silence your perfection. Besides the rest of society can benefit from your wisdom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Orange or not, seatbelt or not. You have your chance to improve your safety, if you choose not to its your choice. If you choose not to, I won't feel bad for you, just the guy that has to end up living with your death because of your choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Eye,its really not their choice as both are LAWS.Sneak in,I went to messaging as to not get thread locked.It went on too long and I didn't feel it was right to have his thread locked because of this.As I've stated to him it WAS a good hunt and shot.He SHOULD be proud of it.A little required orange would have made it perfect.You can keep going on the thread as I WILL NOT respond to it again for any reason.So get your jabs in on me if ya want.One,I won't see them unless by message and two he still won't have been hunting legally in that stand in the video.Eyes are all that is needed to see that.


----------



## beetlebailey

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I don't know what YOUR problem is.Supposedly you're a police/diversion officer yet you break a law and video it.Then you lie and say you were wearing it.THEN,people get on ME for calling you on it like its any of their business.No,its not a poaching infraction or trespassing(happens a lot on here also and people are "OK" w/it) but it WAS breaking a well known law.You need to grow up and be a man and a knowledge you were in violation of the law.Or just mouth me like all the others who can't actually defend anything because they know they're wrong.Just trying to be a TRUE outdoorsman by helping direct others in the proper ways of enjoying the outdoors.If you don't like it,don't read it or ignore it.But,I'm NOT wrong,in any way.


LOL!!! I sure do hope you don't have your c.c.w.!!!!!


----------



## SneakinCreekin

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Eye,its really not their choice as both are LAWS.Sneak in,I went to messaging as to not get thread locked.It went on too long and I didn't feel it was right to have his thread locked because of this.As I've stated to him it WAS a good hunt and shot.He SHOULD be proud of it.A little required orange would have made it perfect.You can keep going on the thread as I WILL NOT respond to it again for any reason.So get your jabs in on me if ya want.One,I won't see them unless by message and two he still won't have been hunting legally in that stand in the video.Eyes are all that is needed to see that.


You will reply again. You can't control yourself. 





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## beetlebailey

canoe carp killer said:


> everyone seems quite worried about if i was wearing orange or not. It's there guys. Thanks to everyone with positive comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using ohub campfire


im not color blind!!! I have the same vest as his!!!!!!!! But it was given to me by my grandfather who past away 3 weeks ago!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

This is ridiculous. 
Its frustrating when someone cant post something on the Internet without it being torn apart by other people. i should know this. 
Not everyone is absolutely perfect. I have taken my vest off for a bit while out hunting. I know the risk but the area i hunt is not used much for small game. I had to take it off temporarily to wear a extra layer while deer hunting. 
There could have been many ways to comment on the lack of vest instead of going all the way to conclusions and everything. But none were taken. So thats why theres flames everywhere.


----------



## Dana.Birrell

What does this guy have against using spaces after punctuation?


----------



## fastwater

Wow! 

Really unbelievable that this has been left to continue. Turning this thread into something that sounds like a bunch of elementary school children are posting on is sad. 
Why don't you guys take this to PM'ing and stop continuing to ruin this thread. Nobody enjoys reading all this '*off topic*' bickering.


----------



## FlashGordon

Cajunsaugeye said:


> "And law breaking,*young*,think they can....."
> 
> "You need to *grow up*....."
> 
> "You just make yourself look more of a *young*, mouthy punk...."
> 
> "You're just another *young punk*...."
> 
> "You'll WISH you'd be more *adult* in your thinking."
> 
> "Guessing you're a *young*,inconsiderate,non job holding person."
> 
> "I don't have time for this type of *childish* crap." (calling a mod childish here)
> 
> *"Childish* is constantly mouthing someone who one,is right.......Crazy how *juvenile* minds work."
> 
> "Surely no *adult* would be so ignorant."


Dude, you're 38 and most of us are in our 30's. What's up with calling everybody who disagrees with you, "young"? Do you really think that calling a 30 year old a "young punk" or telling a doctor he has a "juvenile mind", are awesome insults? Hint: they aren't.

You want a real measure of maturity? Here's one: the ability to hold an argument without name calling when people don't side with you? You should try it sometime if you want people to take you serious.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ldrjay said:


> Ive had one of those cheap azz vests from walmart. They do roll up into the armpit area. Actually causing them to be not very visible from the front.


The law says VISIBLE. So, using their interpretation, even if it were on, and not visible, you are still breaking the law. I got a ticket for inadequate hunter orange last year. Not the same scenario. I was wearing some, just not enough. On a day where I didn't realize I needed it at all.


----------



## Flathead76

Great shot with open sights. I used to hunt with a Ruger Super Redhawk in .44 magnum. Have never been that good with open sights so I picked the Ruger over the Smith years ago because it came set up with rings included. Found that anything over 2 power you could see your heart beat. Think I took 8 deer total over the years with it. Taking a deer with a hand gun is an accomplishment you should be proud of. Sorry that Cajun has to drop a phat dump over your video. Not everyone is 100% perfect like he is.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Flathead76 said:


> Great shot with open sights. I used to hunt with a Ruger Super Redhawk in .44 magnum. Have never been that good with open sights so I picked the Ruger over the Smith years ago because it came set up with rings included. Found that anything over 2 power you could see your heart beat. Think I took 8 deer total over the years with it. Taking a deer with a hand gun is an accomplishment you should be proud of. Sorry that Cajun has to drop a phat dump over your video. Not everyone is 100% perfect like he is.



OMG! "Phat dump" ROTFL



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter

good job on your deer I too AM a handgun hunter muse a Smith and Wesson 62 44 mag and would not ever think of using a shotgun anymore


----------



## ldrjay

MassillonBuckeye said:


> The law says VISIBLE. So, using their interpretation, even if it were on, and not visible, you are still breaking the law. I got a ticket for inadequate hunter orange last year. Not the same scenario. I was wearing some, just not enough. On a day where I didn't realize I needed it at all.


Well aware. I also dont really like shotgun season because of all the guys slinging lead outta shotguns at moving deer. But thats not really for this thread. I dont have too wear any orange during gun season at all. I love duck hunting when the one week warriors are messing up the woods.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing

Lol don't know which I enjoyed more, hanks video or this thread, boy I miss u guys sometimes!


----------



## FlashGordon

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Lol don't know which I enjoyed more, hanks video or this thread, boy I miss u guys sometimes!


Well somebody had to pick up the slack on making posts that ignite flame-wars since you left, Michael..... 

:T


----------



## seang22

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Lol don't know which I enjoyed more, hanks video or this thread, boy I miss u guys sometimes!



Hey bro u been fishin any?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EnonEye

Great video, great shot, thanx for posting.


----------

